# Drug Violence in Cancun



## Fredm (Aug 31, 2010)

Bar in Cancun (outside the tourist zone) was bombed with Molotov Cocktails by drug gang. Eight dead.


----------



## siesta (Aug 31, 2010)

here is the article

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/08/31/mexico.bar.attack/index.html

seems as if this bar was mainly a locals bar away from the tourist area.  All 8 dead were mexican nationals and employees.  My friend just got back from riviera maya area 2 days ago with his family, kids from 2-12, he said it was great and they felt safe the whole time.  Only thing he said to let you know something was going on was all the military checkpoints, but he said they get waived thru every one without issue, but he said boy were they (army) ready for anything.


----------



## Fredm (Aug 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> My friend just got back from riviera maya area 2 days ago with his family, kids from 2-12, he said it was great and they felt safe the whole time.  Only thing he said to let you know something was going on was all the military checkpoints, but he said they get waived thru every one without issue, but* he said boy were they (army) ready for anything.*



Well, obviously not ready for everything.

Car rental shakedowns, police corruption, military checkpoints, and bombs. Not my idea of a vacation destination.
No matter how it is dressed up, Mexico tourism is in big trouble.


----------



## siesta (Aug 31, 2010)

Ireland has a lot of gang violence, especially against pub owners who don't put up with their shananigans.  google "ireland gang violence pub".  There is danger everywhere.  Do me a favor and read this article, once you do, please consider Ireland the same as you do Mexico. Because they have just as much violence, and political and social problems, if not more.  And police and government corruption? plenty of that to go around, but your own US city has enough of that too. Sorry, you are being naive.  people who write off all of mexico as dangerous and foolish to travel are unfortunately the same people that classify all pit-bull type dogs as the same and a threat to society.  you read negative articles about things, and don't realize is thats what grabs headlines and they rarely focus on any positive.
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2010/0821/1224277287842.html

Have there been better times to travel to Mexico, undoubtedly yes.  But that doesn't mean you can write off all of Mexico as unsafe because crimes occur which for the most part happen closer to our borders than to tourist locations, and have not targeted toursits.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> Ireland has a lot of gang violence, especially against pub owners who don't put up with their shananigans.  google "ireland gang violence pub".  There is danger everywhere.  Do me a favor and read this article, once you do, please consider Ireland the same as you do Mexico. Because they have just as much violence, and political and social problems, if not more.  And police and government corruption? plenty of that to go around, but your own US city has enough of that too. Sorry, you are being naive.  people who write off all of mexico as dangerous and foolish to travel are unfortunately the same people that classify all pit-bull type dogs as the same and a threat to society.  you read negative articles about things, and don't realize is thats what grabs headlines and they rarely focus on any positive.
> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2010/0821/1224277287842.html
> 
> Have there been better times to travel to Mexico, undoubtedly yes.  But that doesn't mean you can write off all of Mexico as unsafe because crimes occur which for the most part happen closer to our borders than to tourist locations, and have not targeted toursits.



Sorry, but that is about the worst argument I've seen to date and actually makes Fred's point. While a few pit-bulls may be ok, they have been bred for violence and their record is not one I'd take a chance on - especially with children. Many have even turned on their owners, let alone children, neighbors, etc. Same with Mexico. Having grown up in New Mexico and El Paso, TX, and having visited Juarez when it was a fun, tourist place (albeit not like the resort areas) - the fact is that it has changed dramatically. Mexico is having serious problems and the violence is creeping ever closer to the tourist spots as well as local areas. It is very sad, but you cannot look at it and compare to other places. Yes, many US cities have worse or equal violence and drug problems, but the problems in Mexico have escalated so quickly and out of control that it is reasonable to think twice before visiting.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

I have deleted a post from this thread because it was off-topic and discourteous.

Everyone on TUG is welcome to express their own opinion in a courteous way.  Not everyone will agree with you - but they don't have to.  If you can't respond without name calling and profanity - then don't respond.



> Be Courteous
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


*Please stay on the original topic, or this thread will be closed.*


----------



## Fredm (Aug 31, 2010)

Siesta, I am sorry that Mexico is undergoing the terrible violence that the drug wars are producing.

I have been traveling to Mexico for 40 years.
It is a wonderful country.

The fact remains that as the deadly drug violence continues to escalate, it becomes a less desirable destination for more and more tourists.
When coupled with the blatant police shakedowns of tourists that is increasing occurring, I no longer want to go there.

The odds of being injured or killed is small. The odds of being shaken down by the police is pretty high. 

Point is vacation goers have other, less intimidating, options.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 31, 2010)

We like to explore the areas we travel to and have explored the Puerto Vallarta and Cabo areas pretty-- pretty hard. In recent years we have noticed more and more of a military presence. We stay out late and can be found where the music is good and the drinks are plenty. The only problems we have had are with new friends we meet and the nightly "I'll buy this round " game making us a bit slow at breakfast. Mexico is the easiest place to make new buddies.

Have not seen the violence but there are drugs every where. Some day tourist might be targeted in Mexico but its not what is happening NOW.


----------



## mikenk (Aug 31, 2010)

It seems like about once a month someone just has to start a new thread on drug violence in Mexico I assume to scare people from visiting.

i am curious. How many tourists have been actually been murdered in Mexico over the last 5 years? or mugged? or robbed?

How many tourists are actually shaken down by the police. I go a lot and have never experienced it; I however have been caught (and almost caught) in speed traps while vacationing in the U.S.

In all my trips to Mexico, I have never been intimidated and we explore a lot in the tourist cities. I have however found myself in intimidating environments in major U.S. cities. What's the difference? Crime in America is often random crimes of opportunity that can happen anywhere. I don't see that much in Mexican cities; the crime seems to be very much focused in drug related areas in which we have no interest in visiting.

Mike


----------



## Tia (Aug 31, 2010)

At my hair appt today the gals last customer told her about the hotel in Cancun that this happened at, guess the city was right but not the rest....


----------



## tombo (Aug 31, 2010)

6 bodies found in Cancun, 3 with their hearts cut out. Not a great advertisement for tourism. I have been to large US cities where people are murdered, but never heard of the murderers cutting the victim's hearts out.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/world/7039966.html

Student beaten into coma as he laid by hotel pool in Cancun
http://cbs4.com/local/zeke.rucker.cancun.2.1600164.html


Some of these drowned, some are victims of crimes. All are tourists.
http://www.mexicovacationawareness.com/victims.html

Fox News discussing increase in violence in tourist areas after 8 killed in bar
http://video.foxnews.com/v/4326482/drug-related-violence-spreads-in-mexico/?playlist_id=86857

4 headless bodies found hanging from bridge
http://www.nationalterroralert.com/...Center+(National+Terror+Alert+Response+Center)

Many more bodies, 9 of which were beheaded
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/06/06/bodies-cave-near-cancun-hearts-cut-attack-girls-party-kills/

72 bodies found in mexico. Not in tourist area, but where else in North America or in any non 3rd world countrty are so many murders being committed?
http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/08/25/mexico.dead.bodies/index.html

All of the above murders and attacks have happened in the last few months. Mexico has drug problems the government can't or won't control. It is going to eventually kill their tourist trade. If you have been to jamaica, that is what Mexico is becoming. In Jamaica armed guards patrol the beach at the resorts. You don't go into town except on tours with large groups. You feel like you a a prisoner at the resort. When a guard on the beach was asked if guests could walk up the beach past his check point he replied "You can walk up the beach as far as you want, but you are only safe to right here". He said " I have seen people beaten and robbed a short distance up the beach but you can go if you want to at your own risk". 

Jamaica is not my idea of a vacation destination and is what Mexico will be like soon if something drastic isn't done.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2010)

You realize I hope, that there were 22.6 million tourist that visited Mexico in 2008 and just a bit less in 2009. There are over 150,000 Americans and over 300,000 Canadians that live in Mexico year round. To compare Mexico with Jamaca is a bit overboard. imo

Druged out thugs will do what they do where ever they are. These thugs go after people who they know can't really fight back. With the drug trades being under presure to recruit and earn it looks like they are getting desperate as this war goes on. It takes a sick person, even amoung criminals, to do what these thugs do.


----------



## Fredm (Sep 1, 2010)

mikenk said:


> > It seems like about once a month someone just has to start a new thread on drug violence in Mexico I assume to scare people from visiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tombo (Sep 1, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Druged out thugs will do what they do where ever they are. These thugs go after people who they know can't really fight back. With the drug trades being under presure to recruit and earn it looks like they are getting desperate as this war goes on. It takes a sick person, even amoung criminals, to do what these thugs do.



These people without conscience brutally kill their elected officials, local police,their enemies, spouses and children of their enemies, their neighbors, and military soldiers who are the sons of their own countrymen. Does anyone really feel that these criminals really hold tourist's lives as more valuable than their own citizens? 

It is just a matter of time until tourists become routine  kidnap and burglary victims in the tourist areas as they already are in the large cities and border towns. Tourists have cash on them and relatives with cash to pay for their release after they are kidnapped, and everyone including the thugs know it.

As you said they go after people who can't fight back. In Mexico you have no legal rights and no access to firearms. Who is less able to fight back than an American tourist?


----------



## mikenk (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is my problem with these threads. The implications are that Mexican tourist areas are unsafe to visit today. In reality, that is untrue. There are millions of tourists that visit there every year and very few incidents of tourist targeted violence of any kind. I believe that statistical data would show that it is safer to spend a week in a Mexican resort (and more fun) than taking a week driving vacation in the U.S. I would bet there are more vacationers killed on highways by far than are tourists killed in Mexico resorts. - and yet people still drive. I would also bet that there are more robbing / murders close to tourist areas in the U.S. than so tourist areas in Mexico.

And yet, any violence on the side streets of Chinatown in San Francisco is not reported on these forums - we just know it's there; however, drug based murders in non tourist areas in Mexico keep coming up as new news - we know it's there. I won't go wandering off in non tourist areas in U.S. cities nor will I do so in Mexico.   

Last year, we had a visit planned to Cabo during the height of the swine flu epidemic. We were being warned not to go to Mexico by our friendly sensationalizing news media. In reality, during that same month there were cases reported all over Texas and zero, zilch in Cabo. Now what sense did that make; I am sure people were canceling reservations to Cabo to stay in an area less safe.

We all know that there are drug problems in Mexico, but there are a lot of social unrest problems in a lot of the world - including the U.S. I believe that Mexico seems to unfairly bear the brunt of bad press.

Mike


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 1, 2010)

Here you go. 5 most dangerous cities in the world http://www.wonders-world.com/2010/03/top-5-most-dangerous-cities-for-live-of.html

#4 is none other that New Orleans therefore tourists should refrain from visiting the *UNITED STATES OF AMERICA* or do so at their own peril!

Never mind the fact that Mexican resorts are like Mayberry USA and nowhere near the violent crime level of most US cities where these tourists who put their life in danger are coming from.

New Orleans is actually a tourist destination! One of the most popular in the USA. Is Juarez? Is T.J.

Disneyland sits on the doorstep of some of the worst gangs in the USA. A tad closer than Cabo is to TJ don't ya think. Maybe closer than Cancun is to Juarez?

One murder in Baja California Sur last year (the home of Cabo with a population of about 500,000 people.) What kind of idiot would leave a  American centre with a violent crime rate that eclipses that to hazard the perils of Mexico?


It really is too bad because I was planning a trip to the the hills of Vermont to see the supposed spectacular fall colors. But now I fear that the only color I will see will be the blood of my children because Vermont is in the USA and so is New Orleans.... the 4th most dangerous city on the planet!!!!! I do hope the airlines will be so kind as to refund my tickets, surely they can understand my reluctance to travel to the USA and the danger I will encounter in Vermont.


----------



## am1 (Sep 1, 2010)

A large part of the problem in Mexico whether it is government against gangs or gangs against gangs is illegal drugs with most of the demand coming from the United States.  If demand for drugs stopped then the violence in Mexico would drop.  

The more tourists that visit Mexico the less people there will rely on supplying drugs to the US.  The better off everyone in Mexico and the United States are.  

I have been to Mexico twice (Mazatlan and Monterrey) in the last year and always felt safe.  Being in another country that speaks another language does make things more dangerous but the benefit outweighs the risk.  

Seeing armed personnel does take getting use to but it is just like seeing it at Penn Station.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2010)

tombo said:


> Does anyone really feel that these criminals really hold tourist's lives as more valuable than their own citizens ?
> 
> As you said they go after people who can't fight back. In Mexico you have no legal rights and no access to firearms. Who is less able to fight back than an American tourist?



Tourists are protected by the "Drug Lords" in the tourist areas. While I can't find any evidence in writing about this I have been told that drug money has been used to build resorts in resort areas and these areas are off limits. This was a recent statement from a Cabo area businessman "They won't crap on their plate".

An example of this is the huge resort that didn't get finished at the marina in Cabo. Also, tourism benefits the drug trade in that it provides jobs and opportunity. The death of a American would be investigated, especially if it were some one of influence. 

To keep things in perspective, it is mostly people involved in the drug trade that are being killed in certain areas of Mexico. Mostly border towns. This is a good article that was posted on a different travel forum.


http://news.travel.aol.com/bloggers/anne-johnson/


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 1, 2010)

mikenk said:


> Here is my problem with these threads. The implications are that Mexican tourist areas are unsafe to visit today. In reality, that is untrue. There are millions of tourists that visit there every year and very few incidents of tourist targeted violence of any kind. I believe that statistical data would show that it is safer to spend a week in a Mexican resort (and more fun) than taking a week driving vacation in the U.S. I would bet there are more vacationers killed on highways by far than are tourists killed in Mexico resorts. - and yet people still drive. I would also bet that there are more robbing / murders close to tourist areas in the U.S. than so tourist areas in Mexico.
> 
> And yet, any violence on the side streets of Chinatown in San Francisco is not reported on these forums - we just know it's there; however, drug based murders in non tourist areas in Mexico keep coming up as new news - we know it's there. I won't go wandering off in non tourist areas in U.S. cities nor will I do so in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Exellent post, Mike!  I have just learned to ignore the Chicken Littles on this board who only can only seem to say "Don't go to Mexico, don't go to Mexico!".  It just shows how easily they are influenced by the media.

It also makes me wonder about their motive.  If they are never going to Mexico again, what are they doing hanging around this forum???



BlindBat said:


> It really is too bad because I was planning a trip to the the hills of Vermont to see the supposed spectacular fall colors. But now I fear that the only color I will see will be the blood of my children because Vermont is in the USA and so is New Orleans.... the 4th most dangerous city on the planet!!!!! I do hope the airlines will be so kind as to refund my tickets, surely they can understand my reluctance to travel to the USA and the danger I will encounter in Vermont.


:hysterical: :hysterical:   Thank's for the good laugh!  I needed that today!

Kurt


----------



## optimist (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never been to Mexico but I was in Cornwall this summer and the innkeeper where we were staying closed up shop each winter and travelled the world. When I asked him if he had ever been to the States, he said no and he had no intention of going. He had this image of the States and NYC in particular where everyone carries guns and uses it at the drop of a hat. He was SO IRRATIONAL that nothing I said would convince him otherwise.  He said some friends  had been to NYC and the concierge HIMSELF had advised them not to walk through Central Park at night. That was proof enough.   I had to admit to him that I wouldn't walk though Central Park at night either but that didn't mean I should write off all of NYC but to no avail.


----------



## jschmidt (Sep 1, 2010)

One thing to remember, it costs a lot more to get home from Mexico dead than alive and there is a lot more red tape.  Not to mention the problem of getting a refund on the return flight half of your airline ticket.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 5, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Tourists are protected by the "Drug Lords" in the tourist areas. While I can't find any evidence in writing about this I have been told that drug money has been used to build resorts in resort areas and these areas are off limits. This was a recent statement from a Cabo area businessman "They won't crap on their plate".
> 
> An example of this is the huge resort that didn't get finished at the marina in Cabo. Also, tourism benefits the drug trade in that it provides jobs and opportunity. The death of a American would be investigated, especially if it were some one of influence.
> 
> ...



If the Mexican Drug Cartel (Lords) own the resorts, I sure don't want to support them.  Now, I'm wondering where my maintenance fees go...and why they're so high with all the drug money rolling in...they could at least share their "blood money" and reduce maintenance fees.

Of course, I'm joking.  Honestly, I don't doubt that Drug money might be invested in resorts.  it would seem a laundry method for the money.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 5, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Tourists are protected by the "Drug Lords" in the tourist areas. While I can't find any evidence in writing about this I have been told that drug money has been used to build resorts in resort areas and these areas are off limits. This was a recent statement from a Cabo area businessman "They won't crap on their plate".
> 
> An example of this is the huge resort that didn't get finished at the marina in Cabo. Also, tourism benefits the drug trade in that it provides jobs and opportunity. The death of a American would be investigated, especially if it were some one of influence.



I don't follow what the unfinished hotel in the Marina area of Cabo has to do with the "Drug Lords".  I've probably walked by this location a hundred times and have often wondered why someone doesn't complete this hotel in such a prime location.  Please explain.  Thanks!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 6, 2010)

BlindBat:  "It really is too bad because I was planning a trip to the the hills of Vermont to see the supposed spectacular fall colors. But now I fear that the only color I will see will be the blood of my children because Vermont is in the USA and so is New Orleans.... the 4th most dangerous city on the planet!!!!! I do hope the airlines will be so kind as to refund my tickets, surely they can understand my reluctance to travel to the USA and the danger I will encounter in Vermont."

I thought this was a good one, too.


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 6, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> I don't follow what the unfinished hotel in the Marina area of Cabo has to do with the "Drug Lords".  I've probably walked by this location a hundred times and have often wondered why someone doesn't complete this hotel in such a prime location.  Please explain.  Thanks!!



It has nothing to do with drug lords and everything to do with some powerful Mexican Labor unions.

The story is a bit convoluted and difficult to tell what is accurate but the readers digest version is this:

The project was originally shut down (however many years ago) after an inspection revealed numerous building code infractions (despite what some may think, you can't always just bribe your way out of situations like this). The Developer was short on funds and kept trying to find ways to fix the issue and finish the buildings (including a pre-sale campaign that burnt a few people) but the bottom line is that they walked away with hundreds of thousands of dollars still owed to the trades who had built what is still there today. Fines, legal fees, union hanky panky, have now amassed such an drain on the property that if anyone were to buy it they would have a nice location, a useless building that would have to be demolished, and huge amounts of back wages and fines owing for the privilege of owning a useless building. Not to mention the frustration and expense of unravelling the legal hornets nest surrounding the whole thing.

At some point the value of the land may make all this worth while but that day has gotten even further away thanks to the recession.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> I don't follow what the unfinished hotel in the Marina area of Cabo has to do with the "Drug Lords".  I've probably walked by this location a hundred times and have often wondered why someone doesn't complete this hotel in such a prime location.  Please explain.  Thanks!!



This never to be finished resort on the Marina in Cabo was one that the drug lord was busted and the construction stopped. There was a political figures wife who was also involved and when the drug cartel went down so did the political figures wife. This is the short version of the story we were told.

The reason this building will need to be torn down and never finished is that it will not pass International Building Codes as it was built before IBC was the rule of the world for this type of building.


----------



## geoffb (Sep 8, 2010)

For many years there was an unfinished project in Cancun that was rumored to have been shut down because the government found drug money was involved but I have no idea if it is true. It was probably just a developer who ran out of cash but who wants to hear that story?

As for Cancun in general. The government and the drug cartels both want to keep Cancun open for business. For the cartels the tourists are more valuable as customers and the activity in the city provides cover for money laundering and smuggling.

Here is an article from yesterday on the subject:

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/canc...ze-life-tourist-destination/story?id=11568679


----------



## KarenLK (Sep 9, 2010)

I heard somewhere that all the new condos sprouting like mushrooms in Canaun were being built with laundered money.


----------



## quezsmith (Sep 14, 2010)

My husband and I have been traveling to Cancun (Royal Resorts) every year since 1994.  We have seen Cancun go through some major changes over the years but still love it.  We have been pick-pocketed, ripped-off by the police when told we had to pay a $40 toll to stay on the main road to Chitiniza and lastly ripped off by the bus drivers continuously.  That being said, it is the most amazing place we have ever been.  We bring friends every year and love the food, people and culture.  The past few years we have noticed that we seem to be the only tourists to venture out into the local downtown areas.  We love venturing out to the local hangouts and bars just to explore, not to mention the beer is really cheap at the local bars.  I don't think we have ever paid more the $1.25 for a beer downtown (locals bar).  In October we were 1 of 2 tables at one of our favorite restaurants (La Parilla) and our other favorite had closed due to low attendance (Pericos), although I heard a rumor that Pericos is open again.  

We will be in Cancun in a few weeks and plan to go downtown a few times and I will keep you posted on the atmosphere.  I also have really noticed that there is a huge decrease in the amount of tourists that there was 5 or 6 years ago.  We actually used to fly in on Thursday or Friday just to beat the Saturday airport nightmare, now we can come in on Saturday and just fly right through the process.  And yes, the airport has had many improvements but I do think tourism is down greatly. 

Cancun has so much to offer for every age, I wish Americans would come back and see how wonderful it still is.

------------------
Jan
Batimore MD


----------



## ml855 (Sep 14, 2010)

quezsmith said:


> My husband and I have been traveling to Cancun (Royal Resorts) every year since 1994.  We have seen Cancun go through some major changes over the years but still love it.  We have been pick-pocketed, ripped-off by the police when told we had to pay a $40 toll to stay on the main road to Chitiniza and lastly ripped off by the bus drivers continuously.  That being said, it is the most amazing place we have ever been.  We bring friends every year and love the food, people and culture.  The past few years we have noticed that we seem to be the only tourists to venture out into the local downtown areas.  We love venturing out to the local hangouts and bars just to explore, not to mention the beer is really cheap at the local bars.  I don't think we have ever paid more the $1.25 for a beer downtown (locals bar).  In October we were 1 of 2 tables at one of our favorite restaurants (La Parilla) and our other favorite had closed due to low attendance (Pericos), although I heard a rumor that Pericos is open again.
> 
> We will be in Cancun in a few weeks and plan to go downtown a few times and I will keep you posted on the atmosphere.  I also have really noticed that there is a huge decrease in the amount of tourists that there was 5 or 6 years ago.  We actually used to fly in on Thursday or Friday just to beat the Saturday airport nightmare, now we can come in on Saturday and just fly right through the process.  And yes, the airport has had many improvements but I do think tourism is down greatly.
> 
> ...



Hi Neighbor!!  We're from Eldersburg.


We also love Cancun.  Haven't been there as often as you, but we also love the resorts, the beach, the people, etc.  Our last visit was June, 2010, we had such a good time that I'm trying to go back in 2012, already have other plans for 2011.

Just to let you know that was flew in on Saturday and customs was a mad house, it was crazy, people everywhere with no order at all, people getting upset with each other for trying to move infront of others, at one point we thought there was going to be a big fight.  This was the worst I have ever seen it.

Anyway have a great time.


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

Went to Cancun for the first time Jan 2010 (earlier this year).  We had a great time, but when we went to the market, we were very aware of our surroundings.  We had zero problems.  However, there are more and more reports of vilence in and around many cities in Mexico.  Is this because of increased coverage?  I don't know.

Along our southern border, there are increased shoot outs with border agents, increased drug traffic, increased danger.  The Mexican gov is telling the USA that we're inhumane for not letting illegals cross the border illegally.  Yet, Mexico is known for more violence and lack of rights for it's own illegal immigration.  This, to me, is a reason not to go back to Mexico and support that type of government.  But that's me... that's a different topic.

We were offered coke from a beach vendor in Cancun...

My wife is from Argentina.  She and my daughters go there frequently.  I go as much as I can with them.  There are places where you don't want to go and there is some violence.  But we've never experienced it, other than a purse snatcher failing to steal my wife's purse once.

Of the eleven countries I've visited, I've never had any issues.

The world is violent.  Safety is an illusion, it is never guaranteed.  All you can do is enjoy yourself and do the best you can to stay out of a bad situation.


----------



## quezsmith (Sep 14, 2010)

ml855 said:


> Hi Neighbor!!  We're from Eldersburg.
> 
> 
> We also love Cancun.  Haven't been there as often as you, but we also love the resorts, the beach, the people, etc.  Our last visit was June, 2010, we had such a good time that I'm trying to go back in 2012, already have other plans for 2011.
> ...




OMG!  I am 7 miles north of Eldersburg!  I actually do all my shopping in Eldersburg and I practically live at Merritt Athletic Club!

Anyway, it totally figures that the airport is a train wreck on Saturdays again!  We just started going on Saturdays again because it has been a breeze.  What time did you arrive and what airline did you fly?  We will be there in 25 days and I am so excited!


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

quezsmith said:


> OMG!  I am 7 miles north of Eldersburg!  I actually do all my shopping in Eldersburg and I practically live at Merritt Athletic Club!
> 
> Anyway, it totally figures that the airport is a train wreck on Saturdays again!  We just started going on Saturdays again because it has been a breeze.  What time did you arrive and what airline did you fly?  We will be there in 25 days and I am so excited!



I used to live in Westminster.. until 2009!


----------



## quezsmith (Sep 14, 2010)

kasteer said:


> I used to live in Westminster.. until 2009!



Small world!  I met a co-worker last year at the Royal Mayan pool bar.  Never saw the guy before (big company) and figures we meet at the pool bar of all places!!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 14, 2010)

*Cancun or Bust on 9/26*

  We are are heading to Cancun Club Regina on 9/26 and we can't wait.   we may stay in the hotel zone a little more than in the past and we don't carry much money on us each day we are out. We love Cancun's beautiful beaches and turquoise water. We love to snorkel and can't wait to get there for our 2 week stay.... We will be cautious, but we don't expect any problems...but we won't wander off the tourist areas. DonnaD:whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## ml855 (Sep 15, 2010)

quezsmith said:


> OMG!  I am 7 miles north of Eldersburg!  I actually do all my shopping in Eldersburg and I practically live at Merritt Athletic Club!
> 
> Anyway, it totally figures that the airport is a train wreck on Saturdays again!  We just started going on Saturdays again because it has been a breeze.  What time did you arrive and what airline did you fly?  We will be there in 25 days and I am so excited!



I'm in Westminster all the time as well,  I meet my mom once a week to do lunch and shopping.  We also used to be members at Merritt, but just dropped our membership, so we don't go any longer.  My husband joined another gym in the area, less money.  It is a small world.

We flew on Delta out of Washington Dulles since it was a non-stop flight, arrived around 11:30 am into Cancun, busy time of day, like I said customs was crazy. 

Have a great trip I can't wait to go back.


----------

